# wax finish - heat gun?



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Recently I have seen a few youtube videos where they are using a wax finish…and they are hitting the project with a heat gut after applying the wax.

They didn't explain what that heat gun step was supposed to accomplish.

Looks more like they are melting the applied wax rather than trying to dry it.

Can someone explain?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I bet the melted wax will run into the crevices and pores better & easier than rubbing it in.


----------



## mungosaysbah (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe that drying isn't so much the goal, per se, than it is to spread it thinly. A heat gun will melt, thin the coating and spread it about, melting it into fissures. I think the goal with a wax finish is to get it thin, and then burnish it to a shine with a cloth, etc.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Right, that's what's happening, the heat gun is used to melt the wax to thin it down. Much easier to ensure it gets everywhere while it's wet. Then you let it dry off and burnish.


----------

